# Carb cycle for lean bulk



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Afternoon all!

At the moment im indulging on a carb cycled lean bulk and would like some input as to whether there is anything you believe to be drastically wrong with it.

Ill post macros as well as exercise plan, if you want food choices i can do that, but it takes some explaining as my food is somewhat "different"

Training

Mon 350g carbs legs + HIIT intervals on spin bike

tues chest + 150g carbs + 45 mins sscv

wed + arms + 100g carbs 45min sscv

thunders - Back 350g carbs + cardio as per monday

fri shoulders 150g carbs + 45 mins sscv

sat + sun 100g plus 45 mins sscv on spin

Protein is kept at a minimum of 300g, fats between 100-120g on all days.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hi mate, i cant help you sadly, but would you mind taking the time to explain the idea of a carb cycle?

im curently trying a clean bulk, and do cardio 3 times a week on non wieght days. try to keep my carbs the same all the time, but would be interested in your thinkings:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I like the plan, but you're doing way too much cardio. I'd say 3x30 min sessions a week max. Amounts of carbs are well thought out though.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

HJL said:


> hi mate, i cant help you sadly, but would you mind taking the time to explain the idea of a carb cycle?
> 
> im curently trying a clean bulk, and do cardio 3 times a week on non wieght days. try to keep my carbs the same all the time, but would be interested in your thinkings:thumbup1:


Sure. I burn mostly fat at rest. So i give my body what it needs according to the amount of activity i do. Static intake is pointless unless you are doing the same activity day to day.

My two high days take care of glycogen needs and my low and medium days keep me out of ketosis and fuel my workouts accordingly.

Low days with cardio for me create a deficit for that day so i burn a little fat, high and medium days put me in a surplus so i will gain tissue. Progress wont be as noticeable as 1lb a week, ill be aiming for that per month and focusing on getting stronger



AlasTTTair said:


> I like the plan, but you're doing way too much cardio. I'd say 3x30 min sessions a week max. Amounts of carbs are well thought out though.


Thanks. My cardio is fine though, i prefer to eat more and do more as my body comp is drastically better. I also prefer to be physically fit as well.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like a good plan, how much do u weigh 200lbs?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> how much do u weigh 200lbs?


No. Why do you wish to know?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

all depends on body type though...i know for me personally I feel better and look better doing cardio more than 3 times per week... plus means less fluctation - i.e constantly going up in weight slowly and makes cutting weight easier as you maintain a decent condition - just my opinion and experience


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> Sure. I burn mostly fat at rest. So i give my body what it needs according to the amount of activity i do. Static intake is pointless unless you are doing the same activity day to day.
> 
> My two high days take care of glycogen needs and my low and medium days keep me out of ketosis and fuel my workouts accordingly.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you right now that doing that amount of cardio has the potential to hamper muscle gains! You don't need to be doing 45 mins 7 days a week. You can be physically fit from doing three 30 minute moderate intensity sessions or three 10-15 minute HIIT sessions per week.

You're overdoing it and if you insist on keeping it that way you may not see the gains you want.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm telling you right now that doing that amount of cardio has the potential to hamper muscle gains! You don't need to be doing 45 mins 7 days a week. You can be physically fit from doing three 30 minute moderate intensity sessions or three 10-15 minute HIIT sessions per week.
> 
> You're overdoing it and if you insist on keeping it that way you may not see the gains you want.


Thank you for your advice, though it seems more of a lecture.

As i said previously, fitness and body composition.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

infrared said:


> Thank you for your advice, though it seems more of a lecture.
> 
> As i said previously, fitness and body composition.


B0llocks then mate, you asked I gave you my opinion.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> B0llocks then mate, you asked I gave you my opinion.


listen to him his info mate its is top notch never steered me wrong, says it how it is


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

AlasTTTair said:


> B0llocks then mate, you asked I gave you my opinion.


bit harsh dude

why dont we start again and have a beer?

:beer:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> bit harsh dude
> 
> why dont we start again and have a beer?
> 
> :beer:


LOL sorry Jimmy. Fcuking zero carbs! :lol:

I shall join you in that beverage :beer:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> B0llocks then mate, you asked I gave you my *opinion*.


Yes because we all know exactly what you say is completely correct and factual. You know this guys bodyweight, BF%, metabolism and daily calorie expenditure right? No, thought not.

You gave an opinion then got upset because he has decided to choose a different path? I know what it feels like when people do not listen mate, but honestly you cannot say he defiantly won't gain because you do not know that. I'm not saying he will, he may have to increase food intake, but i don't know that. Only the OP does.

Nothing wrong with cardio everyday if it does not intefere with recovery. Which is should not being largely SSCV. In fact this may even improve recovery. More cardio means you can eat more. More nutrients = more potential growth. Yes if you do all that cardio and do not eat enough then gains will suffer. But just ensure adequate calorie intake and all is well. The only people who should not be doing huge amounts of cardio are those that struggle to gain weight (i.e fast metabolism) and/or have a very active job.

Large amounts of good food consumption = signalling to your body you want to get larger.

Methods to control bodyfat = signalling to your body you want to remain lean.

So adequatly consume enough nutrients, the correct nutrients and at the correct times you can achieve both of the above points. Turn your body into a food processing machine. If this means daily cardio because A. You don't have a fast metabolism and/or B. You don't work an active job/have active lifestyle outside of the gym. Then so be it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't be ar5ed to read all that All4n. The bit I objected to was being told that it sounded like I was giving a lecture after I put my time into helping him out. I don't give a fcuk if he takes my advice, but if he's not gonna be polite about it...

There's a reason he's in the red mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think it looks good and well tought out if not possibly a little over thought but nothing wrong with being accurate and anal as i am myself to much IMO.

I agree with alastair it looks like alot of cardio however i think if you are eating enought to gain weight and the cardio isnt totally kickin ure ass all the time then it wont hamper your muscle gains or not to much plus as you said fitness is important.

People who are all about stepping on stage may say it will hinder gains and it possible may slow them down as i have read it can effect recovery slightly as in slow it down however i do 35mins 6 days a week at the moment and i am lean bulking. i think its important to have a certain level of fitness and like you would rather eat the 400 cals i burn than not do the cardio and not eat them


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

What are you after mate?if youre a bb and youre 16 weeks before the show its ok but if you arent:

Too much cardio devour energy levels,hamper your recovery so you cant recover 100%from the workouts ,also too much cardio can cause shrinkage in the 2b fibers and the 2a fibers can become 2b,reduce muscle mass leading to flat looking muscles,last too much cardio will decrease testosterone levels.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> i think it looks good and well tought out if not possibly a little over thought but nothing wrong with being accurate and anal as i am myself to much IMO.
> 
> I agree with alastair it looks like alot of cardio however i think if you are eating enough to gain weight and the cardio isnt totally kickin ure ass all the time then it wont hamper your muscle gains or not to much plus as you said fitness is important.
> 
> People who are all about stepping on stage may say it will hinder gains and it possible may slow them down as i have read it can effect recovery slightly as in slow it down however i do 35mins 6 days a week at the moment and i am lean bulking. i think its important to have a certain level of fitness and like you would rather eat the 400 cals i burn than not do the cardio and not eat them


Cardio has been this way now for 6 months. It improves my recovery a lot and allows me to eat more. I am on the extreme end of endomorph. Thank you for sharing your experience, its good to see someone who has tried it giving their opinion. I have no desire to step on stage at any point in my life.



stavmangr said:


> What are you after mate?if youre a bb and you're 16 weeks before the show its ok but if you arent:
> 
> Too much cardio devour energy levels,hamper your recovery so you cant recover 100%from the workouts ,also too much cardio can cause shrinkage in the 2b fibers and the 2a fibers can become 2b,reduce muscle mass leading to flat looking muscles,last too much cardio will decrease testosterone levels.


Looking good year round and gaining tissue slowly. I find SSCV improves my recovery and HIIT keeps me lean. As stated above i do not compete, nor do i have a desire to.


----------

